# Canning Soup with Lots of Fat



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I made a Japanese style soup broth called tonkotsu ( http://www.seriouseats.com/recipes/...tonkotsu-ramen-broth-from-scratch-recipe.html )

I've got a few quarts of stock. It requires lots of fat to be authentic and i'm out of freezer space. Looking at that recipe is there a safe way to pressure can the broth? I've got a weighted canner. I was looking at some sources and it seems 1o lbs for quart jars for 70 minutes?


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

My ball book says 25 min for quarts of chicken or beef stock. Your recipe sounds similar. The poundage goes by your elevation. At my place we have to use 15lbs.


----------

